

Show HN: TechConfs.co – A master list of technology conferences - showhndaily
http://www.techconfs.co

======
showhndaily
Here is a big starter list of tech conferences that was created in under 4
hours. Surprisingly, a simple quick view list just does not exist. The closest
is Lanyrd (lanyrd.com) which requires lots of time to click & drill down to
view info on just 1 conference at a time.

This list helps with: \- I want to speak at or sponsor a conference. Help me
find one. \- What tech conferences will be in my hometown? \- I want to learn
"New Skill X". What conferences can I attend? \- My company gives me a perk to
travel & attend a conference. Hmmm, where should I go? \- My team needs to
learn more about "New Cool Thing Y". What conferences are coming up?

Technology: Basic HTML/CSS/Javascript with a Google spreadsheet to store data.

Welcome your feedback on (a) whether this is useful (b) any changes or
suggestions.

